# Haiti



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

As we are all well aware, a massive earthquake struck the capital of Haiti on Tuesday. 10's of thousands are presumed dead. Bodies lay in the streets where they fell. They need assistance. 

The Government of Canada has pledged to match donations to reputable charities dollar for dollar up to a match ceiing of $50 million. Please donate what you are able. 

However, if you are going to donate, donate to the reputable charites out there, DO NOT give to a charity that you are unsure about. Further only donate by going to the charities site yourself, DO NOT click on a link that is sent to you in an email. The scammers are out in force already


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

that's awesome Knave how you are bringing awareness by any means possible  any little help will go a long way

Just like to add that this country has some serious environment degradation as well. Desertification is a huge problem already, and they just been hit by storms too. I have some Haitian friends as well. This country really needs our help.


----------

